# Guppy bloating... AQ salt or Epsom??



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

My male has been mysteriously bloating. He’s in a hospital tank right now and I’m using AQ salt in it. But someone told me that will make it worse and I need to use epsom salt??? Help me, please, I’m super confused. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

I see no one responded to this yet and just wanted to toss this out there...

I give all of my fish an organic pea about once weekly and they share it. It prevents bloating and all occupants love it. You get an organic frozen pea, soak it in distilled water a few minutes, then skin it completely. Mush it in your fingers a little bit and drop it in there. My Guppy and Platy love it the most, it is gone in seconds. Any part of it that may remain can be removed easily a few hours later.

Peas make fish poop.

I don't have any experience with treating bloat with AS/ES sorry I couldn't be of more help there. 

Disclaimer: Peas get a bad rap imo. I have a lot of experience with Peas and they are YUMMY not harmful.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

AQ salt is primarily used to boost electrolytes and Epsom salts helps with swelling and bloating. 
Just be sure not to use Epsom with any additives like perfumes or dyes so you want ingredients to read Magnesium Sulphate only.

What size hosptal tank is the fish in? I believe the recommended dose is 1 TBSP per 10 gallons if adding directly to the tank water. 

You would need to scale it down from there and only add more as you add fresh water to the tank. It does not dissipate so you don't want to keep building up salt in the tank.

Good luck and I hope your fish pulls through.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

okay thank you. I gave him a bath yesterday and it seems to have helped a little with his balance.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Phoenix seems to be okay. I had him in a 3 gallon hospital but put him back in the big tank as he doesn’t do well alone overnight, plus my filter is broken. How long should i continue to gieve him the salt baths?


----------

